# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  cho thuê xe 7 chỗ innova đi tỉnh làm việc  lh 04 39320020

## viettrans

cho thuê xe 7 chỗ đi thương mại lh 0915.702.015
*Viettrans Hà Nội chuyên cho thuê xe 4 chỗ Altis, Vios, lacetti, Civic, 7 chỗ TOYOTA INNOVA đi Công tác, Phụ vụ DỰ ÁN, phục vụ Hội nghị, tham quan, du lich, lễ hội, về quê, cho thuê hợp đồng dài hạn …..*

*Lái xe có nhiều kinh nghiệm, cẩn thận, nhiệt tình, chu đáo*.

Quý khách sẽ cảm thấy an toàn và thoải mái trong chuyến đi của mình. 

Chi phí sơ bộ xe Innova 7 chỗ như sau: 

- LoẠI xe Toyota innova

- Model: 2014-2015

*Đi trong nội thành (từ 8h - 17h dưới 100km) là 1.000.000VNĐĐi ngoại tỉnh (trên 100km) là 6.300VNĐ/1km*Giá trên đã bao gôm: xăng xe, cầu phà, bến bãi và lương của lái xe

Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế VAT 10%


_Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất:_ 

Công ty: VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI

add: 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội

VPGD: lô 12A, Khu X2A yên Sở, hoàng mai, hà Nội

Tel: 043 932 00 20 - Fax: 043 932 01 59

Yahoo: viettrans02 - Sky: huyen_xedulich

MAIL: info.viettrans@gmail.com

Hotline: 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

viettrans chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch tại hà nội lh 04 39320020

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe đi làm việc lh 04 39320020

----------

